# I Suddenly Cannot See Imbedded Instagram Posts



## Theresamonet (Mar 17, 2018)

As of this morning, all Instagram posts on the forum just show up as long white boxes. This has not been a problem before. Anyone have a fix? I’m on an iPhone using Safari.

I can see the imbedded IG posts when I use Chrome, but I would prefer to continue using Safari.


----------



## fifi134 (Mar 17, 2018)

Girl this has been forever for me. Sometimes I see them (very rare), but most of the time it’s just an endless, blank scroll. I also have an iPhone and am using Safari.


----------



## Theresamonet (Mar 17, 2018)

fifi134 said:


> Girl this has been forever for me. Sometimes I see them (very rare), but most of the time it’s just an endless, blank scroll. I also have an iPhone and am using Safari.



It’s super annoying and is making my experience unpleasant. Have you ever contacted @dimopoulos about it? I don’t think the problem is on my end, because it’s always worked fine.


----------



## sweetlaughter (Mar 19, 2018)

Same for me again


----------



## Makenzie (Mar 19, 2018)

I'm not able to see the IG posts either. Using Safari on iPhone.


----------



## ThursdayGirl (Mar 19, 2018)

Im also having difficulty seeing anything from certain posters.


----------



## BackToMyRoots (Mar 19, 2018)

This is happening to me too. Just started a few days ago.


----------



## BackToMyRoots (Mar 19, 2018)

@Theresamonet I just updated my Instagram app and now I can see the embedded posts again. I have iPhone and use SafAri too.


----------



## Theresamonet (Mar 20, 2018)

BackToMyRoots said:


> @Theresamonet I just updated my Instagram app and now I can see the embedded posts again. I have iPhone and use SafAri too.


 
I have already closed and restarted IG, updated the app, then deleted and reinstalled. Nothing has changed for me.


----------



## BackToMyRoots (Mar 20, 2018)

Theresamonet said:


> I have already closed and restarted IG, updated the app, then deleted and reinstalled. Nothing has changed for me.



Aww man. I was hoping it would work for you too. That's so frustrating. Sorry it didn't work.


----------



## Theresamonet (Mar 20, 2018)

BackToMyRoots said:


> Aww man. I was hoping it would work for you too. That's so frustrating. Sorry it didn't work.



Thanks for trying. I’m happy yours is back up. The mods did contact me to let me know that admin is working on figuring out the problem. So hopefully it will be fixed soon.


----------



## Theresamonet (Mar 20, 2018)

@fifi134 @sweetlaughter @Makenzie @ThursdayGirl 

Tagging you ladies to let you know that admin is working on a fix per @Zuleika. In the mean time, try updating Instagram like @BackToMyRoots suggested.


----------



## fifi134 (Mar 20, 2018)

@Theresamonet I hadn't contacted any admin because I feel like there was another thread about this some time ago. I always update my IG, so I think it's a server issue. Hopefully it gets fixed soon, because it really takes the fun out of being on here when I can't see people's posts.


----------



## Philippians413 (Mar 20, 2018)

The same is happening for me, which is really annoying and inconvenient.


----------



## dimopoulos (Mar 21, 2018)

Should be working now


----------



## demlew (Mar 22, 2018)

dimopoulos said:


> Should be working now



I can’t see this image (I could see the kitten when using my laptop), but it’s a wide blank space on my iPhone using Safari. I can see it on my phone using Chrome. All my software/apps are up-to-date.


----------



## natural in ATL (Mar 22, 2018)

dimopoulos said:


> Should be working now


Not for me. I can’t see the image in this post and others.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Mar 22, 2018)

@dimopoulos I’m not having a problem with Instagram but I can’t see any media/images from Amazon. Is that being worked on too?


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Mar 22, 2018)

dimopoulos said:


> Should be working now



This post is blank for me.


----------



## beverly (Mar 22, 2018)

Thanks ladies for the feedback. At this point it sounds like an issue based on the platform you are using i.e. Safari vs Chrome. The plugin for our site was updated as of 3/17/2018. If we are able to find something else to assist all we will definitely implement. Thank you again for bringing this to our attention.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Mar 22, 2018)

beverly said:


> Thanks ladies for the feedback. At this point it sounds like an issue based on the platform you are using i.e. Safari vs Chrome. The plugin for our site was updated as of 3/17/2018. If we are able to find something else to assist all we will definitely implement. Thank you again for bringing this to our attention.


Does this apply to Amazon as well? Do I need to start a separate thread for that to be looked into?


----------



## ColibriNoir (Mar 22, 2018)

Having same issue. @dimopoulos  Your post is blank for me as well.

ETA: @beverly I just read your post. Maybe I need to update my phone.


----------



## ThursdayGirl (Mar 22, 2018)

Thank you, I can see it!


----------



## beverly (Mar 23, 2018)

Black Ambrosia said:


> Does this apply to Amazon as well? Do I need to start a separate thread for that to be looked into?


Yes please do, and explain the issue thoroughly . Thanks!


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Mar 25, 2018)

Switched to chrome and I can see it now. Thanks.


----------

